# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Pixie frog male or female?

## pixiefrogman

Just bought this frog yesterday from a local pet store.
The owner of the pet store told me it was a male, but I want to be sure.
I don't know the specific age of the frog.
It it 5 inches from nose to butt.

----------


## Brett

I'm pretty sure it's a male.

----------


## pixiefrogman

How sure?

----------


## Brett

I'm pretty much certain. Do you see how the head is broad and the mouth has a very slight "beaked" apperance? Those are factors that indicate that the frog is a male.

----------


## JeffX

I'd say male as well.

----------


## John Clare

It looks female to me.

----------


## KennyDB

I once read that you could sex them by the size of their eardrums, males should have eardrums bigger or same size as their eyes, females the opposite. I never saw pixies in real life so I don't know if this is really true...

----------


## John Clare

> I once read that you could sex them by the size of their eardrums, males should have eardrums bigger or same size as their eyes, females the opposite. I never saw pixies in real life so I don't know if this is really true...


That's American Bullfrogs, not African Bullfrogs.

----------


## bgonzalez

yea thats a male, females has smaller mouths, i have a female and its also pretty colorful as well.

----------


## spencerburgo

from the second photo i would say male,

cheers spencer...........

----------


## malepyxiefrog

I say female because the eyes look more bulging than the males would at 5 inches. Also in picture 1 you can notice the small head.

----------


## dumpyfrog1234567

male because females have a line coming through the back males dont have lines and males have bigger and wider heads than females :Frog Smile:   :AR15:  :EEK!:

----------


## Deejay Mayweather

> male because females have a line coming through the back males dont have lines and males have bigger and wider heads than females


Before you comment you should be sure what your talking about. Or stop getting your info from fiction books.

many thanks

----------


## BG

By now we should really know what  the frog has turned in to lol.  Is  TJ  the owner still around HE SHOULD KNOW BY NOW.  Has he been on the forum lately ?  This way we could put an end to this guessing  game ,don't you think! Lol

----------


## M0NSTER

Yeah that's a male, your lucky bc im pretty sure mines a female but it's young so I'm not too sure, I hope it's a male!lol

----------

